
The Tumblr Architecture Yahoo Bought for a Cool Billion Dollars - pauljonas
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/5/20/the-tumblr-architecture-yahoo-bought-for-a-cool-billion-doll.html
======
jmathai
I hope it goes without saying that Yahoo!'s architecture is orders of
magnitude more robust, complicated and scalable than Tumblr's. [1]

And of course they didn't "buy the architecture". They'll probably fold Tumblr
into their own.

[1] Nothing against Tumblr but Yahoo operates at a scale much larger than
Tumblr so their architecture isn't of much use.

~~~
orangethirty
Given how they say it will stay independent, why do you reason they will ot
simply keep using their current stack?

~~~
jmathai
Ex-Yahoo. Yahoo has infrastructure for a bunch of things which are really
beneficial. Abuse detection/prevention, internationalization into like 40
languages and a ton of scaling services - to name a few.

Tumblr might not need them but Yahoo! might feel like they'd benefit from all
of it.

If I were the Tumblr team I wouldn't want to deal with the man hours to get
onto Yahoo!'s platform but I'm not sure how much of a choice they have.

